# Loki's First Time Shopping



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

As you can see it looks like they were very tired yesterday sleeping on the shopping cart.Loki was getting up to mischief on the shopping cart and she would keep hopping off trying to get everyones attention in the shopping centre and she tried some kale and she loved it she and Rocko ate a whole leaf for breakfast today lol.Yesterday we went to 4 shops and all we got in those 4 shops was fruit lol because my mam got the Nutribullet for making smoothies we also went to the pet store and the cockatoo Dookie wasnt happy to see Rocko and Loki and he raised his crest also the other cockatiels were very scared of Loki and Rocko.The Nutribullet is also a good way to get your birds to eat certain veg and fruit.I made myself a nice fruit smoothie yesterday.Heres the pictures:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They're so adorable


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> They're so adorable


Thanks  :grey tiel:


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Loki and Rocco are so lucky to have you, Brandon!
They look so cute on the shopping cart, and seem so content


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

eduardo said:


> Loki and Rocco are so lucky to have you, Brandon!
> They look so cute on the shopping cart, and seem so content


Thanks Loki was actually ok for his first time.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

What fun adventures! They are so adorable, and seem as happy as can be to be out and about.

Joey doesn't like the great outdoors, or people, so I have to enjoy seeing pics of other tiels' adventures. Sometimes he lives up to his nickname of Captain Coward just a little too much.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TamaMoo said:


> What fun adventures! They are so adorable, and seem as happy as can be to be out and about.
> 
> Joey doesn't like the great outdoors, or people, so I have to enjoy seeing pics of other tiels' adventures. Sometimes he lives up to his nickname of Captain Coward just a little too much.


Rocko is terrified of water so for me to give him a shower I first have to wet his feathers under the sink so he cant fly and sometimes while im walking to the bathroom he climbs over my shoulder and flys back to his cage.


----------



## Francesca (Apr 30, 2015)

Very awesome!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Wonderful! I have been inspired. I took Murray put on her aviator harness for the first time yesterday! We went to a garden centre with a pet shop section. She was a little scared and didn't like the harness, but she stayed calm throughout and didn't panic at all. I think once I desensitise her to the sights and sounds of the outdoors as well as the feeling of the harness she will be able to come on more trips. Overall it was a great success! I'm glad Loki is following Rocko's example and taking to her harness too!


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Charlotte said:


> Wonderful! I have been inspired. I took Murray put on her aviator harness for the first time yesterday! We went to a garden centre with a pet shop section. She was a little scared and didn't like the harness, but she stayed calm throughout and didn't panic at all. I think once I desensitise her to the sights and sounds of the outdoors as well as the feeling of the harness she will be able to come on more trips. Overall it was a great success! I'm glad Loki is following Rocko's example and taking to her harness too!


Loki got used to the harness quicker than Rocko did.I hope Murray had a good time.If you ever have any questions about the harness feel free to ask me.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

Cheers Brandon!


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Great job Brandon! Glad to see them in their harnesses. They look very tired but nice and relaxed!


----------

